# A Spaniard among you!.



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello everybody, i found this forum this morning and i just realize i´m addicted to it.
I´ve been reading for hours.

Well , first of all i want to apologize for my english, i do as best as i can . I´m spanish , i live in Estepona and works in Marbella and after reading you , i think i could be helpful in some situations. I have a lot of foreigners friends, mainly americans and english, so i know some of your worries when you are in a "weird " contry like this.

I´ll be around here, so if you need some assitance with language, legal/social problems or you just want to know where is my secret spot to eat the best tortilla, ask me.

It´s a pitty that some people in this forum can´t make their dreams come true, Spain is not in the best economical situation right now and get a job even for locals its difficult , but im sure in a nearly future this will get better and some of you will be able to move to my country, just be patient and things will get better.

Nice to meet you all and my best whises guys and gals.
Adios!.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jazintosh said:


> Hello everybody, i found this forum this morning and i just realize i´m addicted to it.
> I´ve been reading for hours.
> 
> Well , first of all i want to apologize for my english, i do as best as i can . I´m spanish , i live in Estepona and works in Marbella and after reading you , i think i could be helpful in some situations. I have a lot of foreigners friends, mainly americans and english, so i know some of your worries when you are in a "weird " contry like this.
> ...


 
Great to have you here! 

Really look forward to your posts and thanks for making the effort to write in English!


----------



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for you welcome Pesky , just set in your shoes, and if one day i move to a foreign country i would like be helped, so "el que siembra , recoge" , i you have good karma and help people you will receive good karma as well.
Grettings from Estepona!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Jazintosh said:


> Hello everybody, i found this forum this morning and i just realize i´m addicted to it.
> I´ve been reading for hours.
> 
> Well , first of all i want to apologize for my english, i do as best as i can . I´m spanish , i live in Estepona and works in Marbella and after reading you , i think i could be helpful in some situations. I have a lot of foreigners friends, mainly americans and english, so i know some of your worries when you are in a "weird " contry like this.
> ...


Hi jazintosh & welcome . Your written English is not bad & a lot better than some UK citizens ! Looking forward to your input.


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Jazintosh said:


> Hello everybody, i found this forum this morning and i just realize i´m addicted to it.
> I´ve been reading for hours.
> 
> Well , first of all i want to apologize for my english, i do as best as i can . I´m spanish , i live in Estepona and works in Marbella and after reading you , i think i could be helpful in some situations. I have a lot of foreigners friends, mainly americans and english, so i know some of your worries when you are in a "weird " contry like this.
> ...


Hi Jazintosh, Bienvenido :welcome:

We enjoyed a holiday with a group of friends in Estapona back in 2002....we had a nice time and stayed in a massive town house just outside of town. About 5/10 minutes walk from Carrefour :spit:


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi and welcome too, Jazintosh,
Will be interesting to hear your views from a Spanish perspective.

Caz.I


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Your diet hasn't improved since being away then Steve. Safe journey back to Spain.


Hi Jazintosh and welcome!!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi Jazintosh.Your English is far better than my Spanish, so no worries about that.

can you read typos?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jazintosh said:


> Hello everybody, i found this forum this morning and i just realize i´m addicted to it.
> I´ve been reading for hours.
> 
> Well , first of all i want to apologize for my english, i do as best as i can . I´m spanish , i live in Estepona and works in Marbella and after reading you , i think i could be helpful in some situations. I have a lot of foreigners friends, mainly americans and english, so i know some of your worries when you are in a "weird " contry like this.
> ...


Hi Jazintosh,
I was just wondering... Quite a few of the people on the forum have told us how difficult it is to make friends with Spanish people. Not that Spaniards aren't friendly or helpful, but just that it's difficult to get to the stage of being *friends. *
My personal opinion is that it's difficult in many countries to make friends, and the thing is that when you come to a new country to live you've obviously left your life long friends behind. Starting from the beginning is bound to be difficult.
So I suppose my question is, do you have any ideas of how British immigrants can make friends more easily?


----------



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi Jazintosh,
> I was just wondering... Quite a few of the people on the forum have told us how difficult it is to make friends with Spanish people. Not that Spaniards aren't friendly or helpful, but just that it's difficult to get to the stage of being *friends. *
> My personal opinion is that it's difficult in many countries to make friends, and the thing is that when you come to a new country to live you've obviously left your life long friends behind. Starting from the beginning is bound to be difficult.
> So I suppose my question is, do you have any ideas of how British immigrants can make friends more easily?


This is a good thing Pesky , SteveHall made some good points in this discussion, well this are my 2 cents:

1-There is no rules to makes friends in Spain.That´s the rule.


2-Mainly ,Spanish people is friendly and willing to be helpful, anyway you can´t find the worst azzholes in earth .So, forget cultural topics.


3-As Steve said, a good way to approach is just say hello, smile and ask something about culture, typical meals,football etc. The difference with other nations is that in Spain ,you just need to go a couple of times to the same place and the will recognize you and your folks in the act, thats means that if you behave like a local, they will consider you "a local goodfella" , and that is an advantage , when you visit the place 2 or 3 times they will begin to ask about personal issues like: how is your family? do you like this or that? where are you from?.This is not sniffing your personal bussines, is just a way to be kind.

4-For Spaniards one of the best things is be questioned about any cultural/personal/football issue...and if the person who ask is a "guiri" then the will find that delicious.
When you become a little familiar with the place or the people, if for example you know that one of his relatives is ...for example sick and got flu , you just have to ask ¿como esta tu abuela? and he will explain you with all the details, symptoms, medication , doctors opinion , who his grandma feels etc etc, and of course this will get you come closer to others.By the way if is you ask this in a public place and people is hearing, in 30 second all the folks will join in the conversation telling you all their family medical records, and what medic is good and what its bad. This was just a tip.I know that for Anglo-Saxons this could be consider unpolite in your countries , not here.

5-A Spaniard barely says THANKS or PLEASE, we are not rude, when you are here for the first time ,you could consider we are disrespecting you, is NOT that friends. We thank things just in a different way, usually it depends of TONE OF VOICE or the words used. Many times you are saying THANKS with your tone "Valeeeee jefe" or "Perdona me pones una cerveza" ,and the waiter or the atendant detects the "thanks tone". Of course say thanks and please is formal and the best way to express gratefulness.

6-Learning the language is the key (here and in any other country) . In Spain mostly of people doesnt care about learn english, so dont wait till we speak english, better join in a school and improve your language(take advantage of local tv, newspapers, books,chats etc).Remember is not only cultural stuff, if you need to call and ambulance, the police or you are in troubles is much better express by yourself what its happening.

7-I have several friends, all speak a decent spanish and understand a chat between andalusians, they know and use andalusians coloquial expresions ,wich make then soooooo funny for us.The secret or they success was get involved from the first day in Spain, in a few months all had met spanish people and get contacts. Right now they are consider a bunch of cool and nice people.One of them, my friend Mike is from Glasgow and he has a very hard scotish accent, he inmediatlely pick ut the local slang ,and they only thing he has to do to get us all in the palm of his hand, is yelling with a very strong andalusian accent QUE PAZA SHAVALE COMO VA LA COSA? (hey guys how its going?). Just that and he is the king of the party.

This are only some points from my perspective. Share your opinions.
(Sorry for my gramma mistakes, i hope you understand what i have said).


----------



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Now if you were to ask me the same question about the Swedes in Sweden ..........


If i may ask. Could you explain something about your swedish experience Steve?


----------



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

Clear as water Steve! ...i love blondies but....there is something special...a gipsy touch in brunettes


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Was it Blondie? "I'm as cold as ice"


If you mean the song, rather than the personal preference, I think it was Foreigner? Oddly, enough.


----------



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

I just found this silly thing in internet, if is already posted , please let me know and i will erase it , but i think its funny.

*You know you've lived in Spain when...*



1) You think adding lemonade, fanta or even coke to red wine is perfectly acceptable. Especially at lunch time.

2) You can't get over how early bars & clubs shut back home - surely they're shutting just as you should be going out?

3) You aren't just surprised that the plumber/decorator has turned up on time, you're surprised he turned up at all.

4) You've been part of a botellon.

5) You think it's fine to comment on everyone's appearance. And to openly stare at strangers.

6) Not giving every new acquaintance dos besos seems so rude.

7) You're shocked by people getting their legs out at the first hint of sun - surely they should wait until at least late June?

8) On msn you sometimes type 'jajaja' instead of 'hahaha'

9) You think the precious aceite is a vital part of every meal. And don't understand how anyone could think olive oil on toast is weird.

10) You're amazed when TV ad breaks last less than half an hour, especially right before the end of films.

11) You forget to say please when asking for things - you implied it in your tone of voice, right?

12) You love the phenomenon of giving 'toques' - but hate explaining it in English

14) You don't see sunflower seeds as a healthy snack - they're just what all the cool kids eat.

15) You know what a pijo is and how to spot one.

16) Every sentence you speak contains at least one of these words: 'bueno,' 'coño,' 'vale,' 'venga,' 'pues nada'...

17) You know what 'resaca' means. And you probably had one at least once a week when you lived in Spain.

18) You know how to eat boquerones.

19) A bull's head on the wall of a bar isn't a talking point for you, it's just a part of the decor.

20) You eat lunch after 2pm & would never even think of having your evening meal before 9.

21) You know that after 2pm there's no point in going shopping, you might as well just have a siesta until 5 when the shops re-open.

22) If anyone insults your mother, they better watch out...

23) You know how to change a bombona. And if you don't, you were either lazy or lucky enough to live somewhere nice.

24) It's not rude to answer the intercom to your flat by asking 'Quien?' (or maybe that was just my flatmate...)

25) You don't accept beer that's anything less than ice-cold.

26) The fact that all the male (or female) members of a family have the same first name doesn't surprise you.

27) The sound of mopeds in the background is the soundtrack to your life.

28) You know that the mullet didn't just happen in the 80s. It is alive and well in Spain.

29) You know the differenc between ******* and cajones, tener calor and estar caliente, bacalao and bakalao, pollo and polla, estar hecho polvo and echar un polvo...and maybe you learned the differences the hard way!

30) On a Sunday morning, you have breakfast before going to bed, not after you get up.

31) You don't see anything wrong with having a couple of beers in the morning if you feel like it.

32) Floors in certain bars are an ideal dumping ground for your colillas, servilletas etc. Why use a bin?!

33) You see clapping as an art form, not just a way to express approval.

34) You know ensaladilla rusa has nothing to do with Russia.

35) When you burst out laughing every time you see a Mitsubishi Pajero 

36) You have friends named Jesus, Jose Maria, Maria Jose, Angel, maybe even Inmaculada Concepcion...

37) You know that 'ahora' doesn't really mean now. Hasta ahora, ahora vuelvo...etc

38)When you make arrangements to meet friends at 3, the first person turns up at 3.15...if you're lucky!

39) Central heating is most definitely a foreign concept. In winter, you just huddle around the heater under the table & pull the blanket up over your knees...and sleep with about 5 blankets on your bed!

40) Most women under 30 own a pair of those attractive 'Aladdin' style trousers with the crotch around the knees (you know what I mean!)

41) Aceite de oliva is 'muy sano', of course. So you help yourself to a bit more.

42)When women think that clear bra straps are in fact invisible.

43) When it's totally normal for every kitchen to have a deep-fat fryer but no kettle.

44) Te cagas en la leche....

45) To avoid that cheap Eristoff vodka you have to ask for 'un esmirnoff'

46) When you know what a guiri is / have been called one

47) When you add 'super' in front of any adjective for emphasis

48) When it's completely normal for men and women to have at least one facial piercing

49) When you pay for something that's, say, 8.50, you always ask, 'Quieres el cincuenta?'

50) Blonde girls actually start to think their name is 'rubia'

51) When you accept that paying with a 50 euro note is going to get you a dirty look if you're buying something that costs less than 40 euros

52) If something is great, it's 'de **** madre'

53) You can eat up to 5 times a day - first breakfast, 2nd breakfast around 11.30, almuerzo, merienda, cena

54) You know the jingle for Los Cuarenta Principales...

55) If you see someone wearing a T-shirt with something written on it in English, you can almost guarantee it won't make sense. (Pebble Night was a personal favourite)

56) When you go into a bank/bakery etc, it's standard practice to ask 'Quien es la ultima?'

57) Who needs a dryer when you have a washing line outside the window of your apartment?

58) You know what 'marcha' and 'juerga' are. (Of course!)

59) You are more likely to call your friends tio/a, nena, chaval, macho or even tronco than their real name.

60) Love it or hate it, you can't escape reggaeton.


And now if you want make some suggestions, this is mine:

61) There are two ways of speaking in Spain : Loudy and Yelling. (and too fast)


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Jazintosh said:


> I just found this silly thing in internet, if is already posted , please let me know and i will erase it , but i think its funny.
> 
> *You know you've lived in Spain when...*
> 
> ...


62) the number of functioning braincells of the moped rider is inversely proportionate to the number of decibels coming from the machine.


----------



## peanut (Jan 26, 2009)

61) There are two ways of speaking in Spain : Loudy and Yelling. (and too fast)

Lol!Now I'm sure my husband will fit right in!
Welcome.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jazintosh said:


> > This is a good thing Pesky , SteveHall made some good points in this discussion, well this are my 2 cents:
> >
> >
> > 5-A Spaniard barely says THANKS or PLEASE, we are not rude, when you are here for the first time ,you could consider we are disrespecting you, is NOT that friends. We thank things just in a different way, usually it depends of TONE OF VOICE or the words used. Many times you are saying THANKS with your tone "Valeeeee jefe" or "Perdona me pones una cerveza" ,and the waiter or the atendant detects the "thanks tone". Of course say thanks and please is formal and the best way to express gratefulness.
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jazintosh said:


> I just found this silly thing in internet, if is already posted , please let me know and i will erase it , but i think its funny.
> 
> *You know you've lived in Spain when...*
> 
> ...


Can identify with LOTTSSSS of those and would add

*You know you've lived in Spain when...*

you say "Whatdya mean I can't park here? I'm only gonna be a minute and I've got me flashers on!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Jazintosh said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Jazintosh said:


> *You know you've lived in Spain when...*
> 
> 1) You think adding lemonade, fanta or even coke to red wine is perfectly acceptable. Especially at lunch time.


Mmmmm I've just finished my Calimocho ;-))


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

67) You usually visit Mercadona at 9pm. And the bank at 1.55pm.

BTW is Calimocho a posh name for tinto de verano with coke?


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

68) When the bar bill totals 15EUR and 3 guys/girls pull out a 20EUR bill each!


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> 67)BTW is Calimocho a posh name for tinto de verano with coke?


Yes, I drink mine with vino tinto and coca cola lite


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

JazII said:


> Yes, I drink mine with vino tinto and coca cola lite


a good Spanish wine is just like a good scottish whisky... the only thing you add to it is more of the same


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Jazintosh said:


> 3-As Steve said, a good way to approach is just say hello, smile and ask something about culture, typical meals,football etc. The difference with other nations is that in Spain ,you just need to go a couple of times to the same place and the will recognize you and your folks in the act, thats means that if you behave like a local, they will consider you "a local goodfella" , and that is an advantage , when you visit the place 2 or 3 times they will begin to ask about personal issues like: how is your family? do you like this or that? where are you from?.This is not sniffing your personal bussines, is just a way to be kind.


This is my favorite part of Spain! I recently went back to a bar I haven't been to for over ten months and the first thing the bartender said was: "What did you do with your boyfriend!?" Then again, I have the advantage of "sticking out like a sore thumb" up here in the north where a pale blonde speaking Spanish draws stares like mad. 

Enjoy your respective viernes-es santos, everyone!


----------



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow! I´m learning a lot of things about swedish.
I don´t like the stereotypes but i have to recognize that i had a different image of them.
Thanks Steve for sharing your experiences.


----------

